

Japanese ghost towns - edge17
http://www.michaeljohngrist.com/ruins-gallery/

======
jbm
I would think the inevitable decline that came with a declining population /
burst economic bubble would be of more interest to the HN population.

A lot of small-town Japan is suffering extreme Walmart syndrome; an AEON
superstore moves in and takes over the whole place, and Japanese
businesspeople immediately shut down since they "can't compete".

This feeds back on itself,and the "ghost town syndrome" is the inevitable end
result. To repurpose a meme from Slashdot, only old people in Japan would live
in those towns.

It's almost tragic how Japanese businesses fail to take advantage of the cost
advantages of being outside of Tokyo, but it's a chicken and egg problem. What
talented employee in the US is going to enjoy being in a town where the only
enjoyment is at the local Walmart?

